# Greetings. Question about MA in Ann Arbor, Michigan



## Lacrymosa (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, everyone.  I am currently a student at the University of Michigan, and am interested in committing to a martial art for at least the duration of my undergraduate career (most likely longer).  I have a little experience in Tae Kwon Do (during elementary school - blue belt), but I am looking for something new...it didn't suit my personality.  At the moment I am looking into Ninjutsu, Wing Chun and Jeet Kun Do.  So far, I have found these classes near my dorm:

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mza/ninpo.html

http://michigankungfu.com/index.html

I have not been able to locate a Jeet Kun Do class near me yet.  Does anyone know of any?  Does anyone also know of the quality of the aforementioned  Ninjutsu/kung fu classes? 

Thanks.

Edit: I suppose I should add that like many others, I am a big fan of Bruce Lee and his philosophy.  I would prefer something fluid (and fast, though I'm sure most arts incorporate speed) rather than something rigid, though I have the feeling that I should gain experience in other arts before moving to Jeet Kun Do (for a stronger base).


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 26, 2007)

I hear Mr. Asuncion is a highly qualified Bujinkan (ninjutsu) instructor. If I were in the area, I would check him out above the other program if that is what you are interested in. It is rare to have  someone  with the highest ranking/credentials you can get in a  system  right in  your area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2007)

*Mike Asuncion* is a great Budo Taijutsu instructor at the UofM Bujinkan. (one of the best in the world)  I would highly recommend him and have known and trained with him on and off for a long time.  In the Bujinkan the Ann Arbor area is a hot spot with lots of good practitioners.  North of Ann Arbor in Dexter is Bart Uggucioni of the Dexter Bujinkan Dojo and south of Ann Arbor in Otto Cardew.  Yost Fulton is just East of Ann Arbor over in Bloomfield Hills so Michigan is loaded with talent! The other thing is lots of high level practitioner's are coming into town regularly and everyone gets along well.  Good luck!


----------

